# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Robot Hàn Tự Động Panasonic

## tuangianglion

Panasonic được biết đến như nhà sản xuất các thiết bị nghe nhìn nổi tiếng. Nhưng Panasonic còn là một nhà sản xuất chuyên nghiệp về máy hàn và robot hàn. Năm 1957 với phát minh ra công nghệ hàn CO2 và chế tạo robot hàn đầu tiên vào năm 1980, cho đến nay Panasonic luôn luôn là người đi đầu trong công nghệ hàn và robot. Panasonic Welding System Co. Ltd., sản xuất và kinh doanh các loại máy hàn và robot hàn cao cấp. Panasonic Welding System Co. Ltd. cũng là nhà sản xuất duy nhất trên thế giới sản xuất đồng thời cả robot và nguồn hàn.

Robot hàn Panasonic

Hiện nay tỷ lệ robot hànsử dụng trong công nghiệp theo tỷ lệ như sau


Robot hàn Panasonic - 2

Để phục vụ cho ngành ô tô xe máy, với tỷ lệ hơn 70% số robot đang hoạt động, Panasonic đã lựa chọn các tiêu chí cần thiết để chế tạo thê hệ robot hàn mới. Đó là :
- Năng suất cao
- Chất lượng hàn cao
- Giảm biến dạng hàn


Robot hàn Panasonic - 4
Năng suất cao đạt được nhờ các yếu tố :

- Tốc độ dịch chuyển cao

- Tốc độ trao đổi thông tin cao

- Tốc độ hàn cao

Để đạt được tốc độ dịch chuyển cao, Panasonic đã sử dụng các thiết kế tay máy mới, gọn nhẹ, có các động cư servo đặc biệt với gia tốc cao và độ chính xác cao.
Khác với các nhà sản xuất robot hàn khác sử dụng 1 CPU riêng cho robot, và robot kết nối với máy hàn qua các kết nối dạng analog, digital hoặc Device Net,Panasonic đã sử dụng 1 CPU điều khiển chung cho cả robot và nguồn hàn, tăng được tốc độ trao đổi thông tin giữa robot và máy hàn.
Việc tăng tốc độ hàn thực hiện bằng các nguồn hàn thế hệ mới, có điều khiển biên dạng sóng hàn. Công nghệ này được gọi là Super- Imposition MAG ( SPMAG ). Nguyên tắc của công nghệ này là giảm điện thế khi giọt kim loại chạm vật hàn để giảm bắn tóe, sau đó lại tănng điện thế lên nhanh để tạo tốc độ chảy nhanh. Sơ đồ điều khiển biên dạng song hàn như sau ( hình 2 )

Robot hàn Panasonic - 6

Nhờ công nghệ SPMAG, tốc độ hàn đã được tăng lên từ 0,5-0,6 m/ph lên đến 1,2-1,5 m/ph, giúp tăng năng suất đáng kể.
Đồng thời công nghệ này cúng giảm đến 90% lượng bắn tóe, và giảm được nhiệt năng của hồ quang hàn, và cho phép giảm độ biến dạng của chi tết.
Với các cải tiến này, Panasonic đã tạo ra một thế hệ robot mới, đựọcgọi là TAWERS( The Arc Welding Robot System ). Các thế hệ của robot TAWERSđã liên tục được cải tiến và đưa vào các tiính năng mới.

Robot hàn Panasonic - 8

Các hệ thống robot hàn TAWERS của Panasonic đã được các công ty lớn tại Việt nam lựa chọn như Yamaha, Honda, VPIC, Cosmos, Xuân hòa …Đại lý cung cấp robot hàn Panasoniclà Công ty Công nghệ và Thiết bị Hàn có địa chỉ tại 108 D5C Trần Thái Tông, Cầu Giấy, Hà nôi.

Robot hàn Panasonic - 10

----------


## Tuấn

Ô hô cụ chủ làm bên chỗ đ/c Nam à ? cho cái giá tham khảo con robot cái nào

----------

Maitanphat

----------


## tuangianglion

Liên hệ bên mình, lô robot hàn mới về nhé 0904.282.282

----------

